
How Sugar Daddies and Vaginal Microbes Created the World’s Largest HIV Epidemic - portofcall
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2018/03/the-blessers-curse/555950/?single_page=true
======
whack
_" A. is unemployed. For food, cellphone minutes, and things for her daughter,
she turns to a new, older man she’s dating, who she says “treats me well
sometimes.” He’s married, and she feels bad when his wife calls to chew her
out. “I’m dating this married guy because I get whatever I want,” she says.
Meanwhile, she’s also dating a “poor guy, because he’s the love of my life.”

She’s looking for a job as a housekeeper—a profession she likes because
sometimes, her employers feed her. “Other jobs you have to bring your own
food,” she said, “which is not gonna happen because sometimes we have just
sleeping food, and in the morning there’s no food.”

She and the older man, the blesser, don’t use condoms, and she hasn’t told him
that she’s HIV positive. Mostly, she’s just hoping to start making her own
money soon. “Life is not good for someone who is not employed,” she said. “You
sleep, watch TV, sleep, watch TV.”

“Sometimes,” she added, “I don’t live my life.”

At this, her eyes welled up with tears. A nurse standing nearby told me to
stop my line of questioning."_

Sometimes, I read articles like these, and I wonder if people are really
happier now than they were during hunter-gatherer times. By every objective
metric, their conditions have improved. They have more food, better shelter,
access to medicine, and even luxuries like TV. But somehow, their spiritual
pain seems so much greater.

~~~
PsylentKnight
Do we have a measure of how happy people were in hunter-gatherer times?

~~~
whack
The following is an interesting historical/sociological perspective on this
issue:

[https://erenow.com/common/sapiensbriefhistory/20.html](https://erenow.com/common/sapiensbriefhistory/20.html)

------
jenkstom
Is there a link to a non-blocked version? Before you suggest... I don't use
adblockers to block ads, I use them to block popups and malware.

~~~
earenndil
Try using reek anti-adblock killer. [https://reek.github.io/anti-adblock-
killer/](https://reek.github.io/anti-adblock-killer/)

